# Dendrobium vexillarius



## naoki (Apr 15, 2017)

I think this is Dendrobium vexillarius var. microblepharum. I got it from Far East Agriculture. I love the vivid tangerine orange of this individual. Two flowers (opened more recently) have deeper color. The paler ones have been probably open for at least 4-5 weeks, more like 2 months or so, so they may fade a little bit. But I'm not sure.

Link to my Orchid Borealis blog post about this species.




Dendrobium vexillarius on Flickr




Dendrobium vexillarius on Flickr




Dendrobium vexillarius on Flickr


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 15, 2017)

You do have some peculiar (but lovely) plants.


----------



## TrueNorth (Apr 15, 2017)

That's a beauty and very interesting. Lots of nice roots. 

I have a lot of cuthbertsonii, but I manged to kill vexillarius. I got a flask from Equatorial Orchids, but there were no survivors. I've never seen an adult plant for sale.


----------



## Marco (Apr 15, 2017)

Stunning. I love ones with unusual blooms


----------



## abax (Apr 15, 2017)

Naoki, always an education in your photos. The colors are
so striking.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 16, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## naoki (Apr 17, 2017)

TrueNorth said:


> I have a lot of cuthbertsonii, but I manged to kill vexillarius. I got a flask from Equatorial Orchids, but there were no survivors. I've never seen an adult plant for sale.



Hmm, I killed 2 D. cuthbertsonii (and I need to get more)! I hope that mine will keep growing! But I can imagine that get it going from import flasks. If you are interested in adults, Far East usually have D. vexillarius. Here is the initial condition, which I consider it to be decent, from 2 years ago:


----------



## TrueNorth (Apr 17, 2017)

I looked online for Far East, but all I could find was a Facebook page with some photos. No price list. Did you visit Malaysia or did they come to a local show?

They look a bit rough, but they obviously survived and thrived. Could there be 2 different plants? Would you be willing to pollinate a couple of flowers for me and I'll buy the seed from you? It shouldn't be a problem shipping seed across the border.

I have lots of extra cuthbertsonii for sale or trade, but I'm in Canada, so that's a problem. I've been growing them from seed for quite a few years.
Here's a couple of photos.


----------



## Stone (Apr 18, 2017)

I had one.....once.

Very nice spp.


----------



## naoki (Apr 18, 2017)

TrueNorth, they come to the US probably twice a year. I usually try to get them when they are here for Redland (May), but their plants don't arrive always. I don't think that they go to Canada.

You have a wonderful collection of D. cuthbertsonii. Too bad that trading internationally isn't easy. But you are right, seed trade is easiest for appendix II plants, and maybe we can work out some seed trade (I do have small-lots-of-seeds import permit). I pollinated a couple flowers, so I'll let you know if it is successful. The other plant has only 1 old flower open. So I'm not sure if it is successful. The pollinia of older flowers seem to be a bit too dry.

Mike, are these Oxyglossum (or NG orchids in general) more available in Australia? New Guinea is physically close to Australia, but I guess that your import rule is more strict.


----------



## Stone (Apr 18, 2017)

naoki said:


> Mike, are these Oxyglossum (or NG orchids in general) more available in Australia? New Guinea is physically close to Australia, but I guess that your import rule is more strict.



No very difficult to find. Luckily I have a friend with 350 Dendrobium species so I get most of mine from him. Much easier to find in the US.


----------



## TrueNorth (Apr 19, 2017)

naoki said:


> TrueNorth, they come to the US probably twice a year. I usually try to get them when they are here for Redland (May), but their plants don't arrive always. I don't think that they go to Canada.



Do you order in advance from a list, or do you just buy from what they bring with them?



naoki said:


> You have a wonderful collection of D. cuthbertsonii. Too bad that trading internationally isn't easy. But you are right, seed trade is easiest for appendix II plants, and maybe we can work out some seed trade (I do have small-lots-of-seeds import permit). I pollinated a couple flowers, so I'll let you know if it is successful.



Thanks. That is just a small part of it. And thanks for pollinating them. I can send you some cuthbertsonii seed if you're set up to do flasking.


----------



## Tom-DE (Apr 19, 2017)

Glad to see the PNG Dens are more readily available now....I think I miss the group of orchids the most. Nice growing, noaki 
BTW, many plants of this species do drop the leaves from time to time. Matter of fact, mine bloomed on leafless growths for the most part.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice. The PNG are too cold growing for me.


----------



## naoki (Apr 24, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Nice. The PNG are too cold growing for me.



Since you are growing orchids on the stove, how about making a bit space by drinking up the beer in the fridge? oke:


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 25, 2017)

those 'cuths' are great


----------



## naoki (Apr 25, 2017)

True North, I noticed Ecuagenera has flasks of this species. One is screwed-up (hybrid cross between varieties). I don't understand why they make this kind of things. The other doesn't mention the cross, so you might want to ask them. It's $70.


----------



## TrueNorth (Apr 25, 2017)

I didn't notice them last time I checked their list. I'll have another look. Thanks.


----------



## theorchidzone (Apr 25, 2017)

I wanted to give a plug for Dan Newman/Hanging Gardens. 
http://hanginggardens.org/en/
I have seen good plants of all color varieties of this species at his greenhouse. Dan really has an amazing collection of cool growing rare species.
JC


----------



## Marco (Apr 25, 2017)

Newbie question. What's PNG?


----------



## naoki (Apr 26, 2017)

Marco said:


> Newbie question. What's PNG?



Marco, it is frequently used to mean Papua New Guinea. I might be wrong but people have been using it incorrectly, and "New Guinea" might be more appropriate in many cases. This species (and many others) are from the island of New Guinea (or Papua island). "Papua New Guinea" is the country which includes the eastern half of the island of New Guinea (and other islands around there). The western half belongs to Indonesia.

So "New Guinea" is more correct than PNG at least for this species. This particular variety is mostly PNG origin, but there is a few populations found in Indonesian side of New Guinea.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2017)

naoki said:


> Since you are growing orchids on the stove, how about making a bit space by drinking up the beer in the fridge? oke:


Haha, the fridge is full of pollen, bulbs, and even a little food.


----------



## Tom-DE (Apr 26, 2017)

Marco said:


> Newbie question. What's PNG?



While people are talking about *PNG Dens *, they are referring to a dozen or more of cool/cold growing small Dendrobium species from this(PNG) region, including cuthbertsonii and vexillarius mentioned on this thread. Those Dendrobium species have colorful long-lasting flowers....Most of them still are not readily available and a bit expensive if you are lucky to find them.

In general, those PNG Dendrobiums are not easy to grow/bloom. Plants can die in days if the culture requirements are not met.


----------



## Marco (Apr 26, 2017)

Tom - thanks! Extremely informative!


----------

